
FBI Director Ducks the Most Important Question in the Apple Fight - molecule
http://www.motherjones.com/mojo/2016/02/james-comey-ducks-most-important-question-in-apple-fbi-fight
======
cobrabyte
This part is interesting:

Another committee member, Rep. Jim Himes (D-Conn.), later tried again. "Where
does this authority end?" he asked Comey. "Can you paint a very bright line
for us with respect to where you think that authority ends?"

"I don't think I can," Comey replied. "I'm really not qualified as someone to
give you a good answer to that one." When Himes attempted to clarify, asking
if the FBI thought its ability to request help stopped with just Farook's
iPhone—a position Comey has taken over the past week—Comey again ducked. "I
actually have not thought of it," he told Himes. "The FBI focuses on case and
then case and then case."

\---

Does he really think the American people are that stupid?

